# .22 Semi-Auto vs. Revolver



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just curious as to what everyone's thoughts are about .22 Autos vs. Revolvers. I think it would be cool to own a .22 revolver as I think it would be kind of fun. I have shot my buddies Ruger Mark series and it was a lot of fun to shoot, but he recommended I take a look at the revolvers as well. So, I was just wondering what everyones input was on this subject. In particular I would most likely be looking at either a Ruger Single Six, or a Ruger Mark Series. But, I'm open to other options as well, especially the revolver since I don't know much about them. Thanks for all the input!

-Jeff-


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have both and have shot both a lot. I like the Single-Six better for squirrel hunting as it seems to be a little more accurate. I load the frist two cylinders with snake shot and it does a fine job on a old cotton mouth. Their both fun to plink around with. Both of mine were bought back in 1977 and are still going strong.

Single-Six








MK-I or Standard


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

My father has a S&W 4" K-22 that I take out to the range twice a year. It out shoots my Browning Buckmark every time and I practice with the Buckmark almost every week. Those little Smith 22's are so accurate. I'm looking to get one of my own in a 6 or 8 inch barrel. 

The downfall is the constant reloading on the wheel gun. I have a speed loader for my Buckmark and can load 2 10 round mags faster than the 6 shots in the Smith. With my BMark, I also have 4 clips so I'm loading up 40 shots and can stand at the rail for a longer time while plinking. But, if I want to make sure my next 6 shots are in the 9 and 10 rings, I pick up the S&W.

It is cool, it is fun and it is a lot of work.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. That S&W would be a little bit out of my price range, but they look real nice! Are the revolvers generally more accurate, assuming barrel length is equal to that of a semi-auto? Any and all input is appreciated!

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

IMO there are few guns as accurate as an old (1960's to 1980's) Smith Revolver regardless of barrel length over 4". My father's S&W with the 4" barrel out shoots my 5.5" barreled semi auto. I have a 7.5" Trailite barrel on order and I'll see if my Buckmark is more accurate with it. Should be an interesting comparison.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The wifey and I have both auto and revolver .22's, and we like both. However, it seems like our revolvers are preferred over the auto's. Perhaps it's because you don't have to dodge flying empty casings, nor do they lodge between your neck and your collar, or perhaps it's because the triggers on the revolvers are so much better, or perhaps it's because the revo's are more accurate. I don't know for sure, but all I can tell you is that we are shopping for either a 617 or 63 to add to the collection.....

PhilR.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well as far as accuracy goes my Ruger Mark III Competition Target is capable of shooting sub 1 1/2" groups at 50 yards with the right ammo (not that I can do that!). I think the revolvers are cool but can't see any inherent reason it would be any more accurate than a long bull barreled semi-auto.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a Ruger Mark II with a six-inch Pac-Lite upper, VQ internals, and a steel Clark trigger. I also have two older four-inch nine-shot Taurus model 94 - one belongs to my wife which she shoots along with her Hi-Power. I usually take both .22 pistols with me when plinking.

I bought the Ruger because it looked good and it is easy to modify. I bought the Taurus because my wife wanted a .22 and we thought his and her revolvers would be great (you should have seen the look at the Wal Mart clerk's face when we said we wanted his and her guns - this was when Wal Mart still sold handguns).

The Ruger has been flawless, both before and after the modifications. The Taurus was also reliable, but the barrel leaded badly near the forcing cone. I ended up "fire lapping" the bore and cured the leading problem. Other than the leading problem, the Taurus is a light, accurate and reliable trail gun.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I have owned a Ruger Single Six and 22/45. I sold the Single Six "ONLY" because the magnum rounds were not very accurate. The LR were better, but not as accurate as the auto loading 22/45. Both are fun when used for one's suitable shooting pleasure. Actually, I moved up in caliber from the 22 revolver to the Blackhawk in 38/357. I did keep the 22/45.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have both a Browning Challenger (auto-loader) and a S&W 617 revolver. I believe that some of the answer to your question is how comfortable you are with each type of gun. For some reason, I have always shot more accurately with an auto-loader than a revolver, so I perfer the Browning for accuracy. But, the S&W has been really fun to shoot and has allowed me to practice my double action trigger pull which ultimately helps me shoot my auto-loaders (sa/da) a bit better.

My neighbor is exactly the opposite. He is much more comfortable and accurate with a revolver.


----------

